# ultra light trout fishing: Berkeley bs Okuma



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

I need a rod for trout fishing in Paint Creek
I am hesitating between the Berkeley AMP 5'6" and the Okuma Celilo 6' (both are at $30)
What do you think?


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a celilo 6'6" ul and like it alot I have had a blast catching white bass on it the last few times out.


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Both are low quality. Check cabelas or bass pro. Might spend 20 bucks more but it will be worth it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I ended up buying a 5'6" Abu Garcia Vigilante at Walmart....It's not an Ultra light but a Light action....Looks like it's a good deal for the price ($37 for a 24 ton graphite - not sure how it compares with IM 6, 7 or even 8 !!!)
My reel is a Plueger Trion GX-7 micro


Other than that, which one would you recommend at Bass Pro shop (Cabelas is too far)
Separate or combo?
I was hesitating with that one:
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...ng-Rod-and-Reel-Combos/product/1303210701531/
I know, still in the low price range, but hey......who knows?
Or that one (the 5'6"):
http://www.basspro.com/Pflueger-Trion-GX7-Spinning-Rod-and-Reel-Combos/product/100904/
A little bit more expensive (but still ~$10 less than my GX7 micro + Abu Garcia Vigilante)
What do you think?
Will probably go out fishing next week-end......


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i think you better off with the 24 ton abu paired with a trion gx7. then the 5 foot long im8 paired with the trion gx7 in a combo or the bass pro im7 combo. not sure what others think? i know the 5 footer mite be too short for fishing in general, mainly trout fishing. mite not have enough rod when setting the hook. it mite fall short. now the abu is a 24 ton graphite rod that is faster action then that of the im8 rod and lighter i think it is 5 foot 6 inch and light action and paired with a good reel most of the time i use 5 foot 6 inch or a 6 foot rods on brush choked rivers like paint creek and the upper huron river etc... the only problem with the abu is it is not light action enough? to go to a smallest spinners, but it will work there and if you head up north... you can throw bigger spinner for bigger trout. any ways best of luck...


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

Hoping the Trion GX-7 MICRO is not too small for the abu garcia???


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

that's what i got on mine with 4 pound test.. but mine is a trion gx5....


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

That will be a good rod for the little creeks but when go to the larger rivers you definitely want something longer.

It's hard to control the fish with a short rod, short rods don't pick up as much line when you set the hook, and a longer rod is a much better shock absorber for the current and larger fish.


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

For bigger fish in larger rivers, I have a 2,70m Ron Thompson rod (bought in France a few years ago....since I am French)
I used it for walleye...

I was jut missing a smaller one for streams like Paint Creek


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

I went to Walmart and I bought an Abu Garcia spinning rod "Cardinal tournament grade"
It's a light action - 5'6" 
Regular price seems to be $25, and it was on sale at $19
But the good thing is when I went at the cashier to pay, it was a "2 for 1" discount....So I ended end paying $9.50 for that rod.....
Does somebody know anything about that specific model?


----------

